# WANTED: 2 X BRIDGESTONE POTENZA 255 40 20 TYRES



## Hasnaat2013 (Sep 15, 2018)

FRONT 2 BRIDGESTONE POTENZA 255 40 20 TYRES REQUIRD. WILL NEED TO HAVE GOOD THREAD.


----------

